# Hugely bloated tetra--euthanize?



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi, all. One of my tetras today is massively bloated--literally spherical. Here's a pic, though I realize the quality is poor.

I can't imagine it can recover from this, whatever it is, though I'm happy to be told I'm wrong. Should I euthanize the poor thing?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I would for sure, but that's just me.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

jaysee said:


> I would for sure, but that's just me.


I second that! Poor thing


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Ugh! I think you have to  Sorry.


----------



## Bongox3 (May 11, 2013)

Terrible, but I agree... Not to be cold, but maybe want to see if it's parasitic postmortem too... Hopefully none of the others are showing anything similar... Was he a new addition?


----------



## Bongox3 (May 11, 2013)

Are you sure it's not egg laden or constipated? Anyway, u can quarantine for a bit...or does he/she seem completely listless and/or distressed? It does look rather bad...but hate to euthanize and not be sure.... Sorry for the flip flop messages...and for the possible loss....


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

To update: A friend convinced me to try the pea trick with this tetra: thawing out frozen peas, smashing them, and feeding them to the whole tank so that it would eat some. I was absolutely convinced there was no way it would work, but I figured it wouldn't hurt to try. By the next day, the tetra was half the size it had been, and by the day after I couldn't even tell which tetra had been affected.

I'm astounded, honestly. I thought the poor thing was a goner.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

*Wow!!!* That has to be a first for me. I've never seen anything recover from that size. Big thumbs up :thumbsup:


----------



## Bongox3 (May 11, 2013)

Very happy for you...glad you didn't put it down...also, sorry for my first pst...I almost instantly felt off about it once I pressed submit... Well done...


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

I absolutely don't blame anyone for advising me to put him down. I honestly thought I was wasting my time attempting the peas and felt bad for even trying. I can't believe the fish bounced back from that.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Deanna01 said:


> I absolutely don't blame anyone for advising me to put him down. I honestly thought I was wasting my time attempting the peas and felt bad for even trying. I can't believe the fish bounced back from that.


That is sooooo cool!!


----------



## KPainter (Jun 12, 2012)

That's amazing.


----------

